

Can anyone enumerate any recent lisp projects involving AI? - zedzedzed


======
zedzedzed
I got something like this
en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_artificial_intelligence_projects

this is a very informative page, and almost all cognitive projects are lisp
based....(others have not mentioned anything) The problem is, almost started
in the 80s (still mantained). The bigger problem is, there are just handfull
of projects which started in the 21st century (and they are not clear)...

------
bobak
Many links off of: <http://www.cliki.net/AI> & <http://www.cl-
user.net/asp/tags/ai> at which I'll try to add at least:
<http://code.google.com/p/malecoli/> & [http://cl-
www.msi.co.jp/solutions/knowledge/lisp-world/produ...](http://cl-
www.msi.co.jp/solutions/knowledge/lisp-world/products/CLML-en.html)
<https://github.com/mathematical-systems/clml>

------
SlipperySlope
I believe that the Cyc Knowledge Base still has lisp components although they
are translated into Java for deployment. The functional style of lisp is used,
not CLOS or other lisp object orientated techniques.

~~~
zedzedzed
Anything recent, which started in 21st century? Good mention of cyc though....

I suppose there is no java in Cyc.... Only lisp.....

~~~
SlipperySlope
I left Cycorp in 2006. At that time various DARPA AI projects featured a
number of different languages - mostly Java. Constraint Programming, NLP,
Neural Nets. Machine vision is C, e.g. OpenCV. Speech Recognition &
translation is C, e.g. Sphinx - Darpa Communicator.

~~~
zedzedzed
I belive you, though wikipedia dosent mention it. Returning back, are there
any recent ai projects featuring any lisp dilect????

